# how to teach my dog to come...even when she doesn't want to



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't use a trail of treats, just a shorter distance for now. Experiment and find that treat that really motivates your dog. Use a single, clear command. Don't beg for them to come. Practice daily and often. Goldens are smart. She'll get it.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Goldens_ are_ smart, and they do what works. I'd put a leash on her, and use that to encourage her to come to you. Then she gets one treat, and you can slowly start to phase that out, only give it when she comes without you guiding with the leash, etc. I'd practice come as a fun game around the house (with 2 people calling her back and forth if you can), and put the shoes on a bench, somewhere she can see them, but don't touch them. When she ignores them, you can pick them up and call her, but don't put them on. The idea is that just because you get the boots out or she sees them, doesn't mean that _she_ has to put them on!

Is there a really high value treat you can use at first? My girl loves chicken, and will do stuff for chicken that she wouldn't otherwise. Cheese is another one that usually works well!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I too am not a big fan of treats for training, except for really young pups. Eventually, you have to stop the treats....

I use a 6' lead initially to train, sit, heal, down, and here (recall). As a young pup they are never out of their crate unless they are on lead, sometimes ties to one of us at the waste. We use a treat initially for a few weeks and then switch over to "Love" as the reward. When the pup does what we want, on command, they get a bunch of quick love, something they will crave forever above all else!

We also introduce a 30' lead for outdoor work (around 6 months). We only do this after the pup is 100% good on the 6' lead recall command. We take them outside with the long lead attached, but only let the pup go out a few feet, then recall. Slowly in time, over many weeks) the pup gets to go out further and further as long as on command the hurry back for love. In time, sometimes a long time, the pup will be reliable to return whenever called in, even off lead! It comes down to the bond you create through this process with your dog and the love reward they can always depend on...

Good Luck


----------

